# Hot! Candice Swanepoel zeigt sich oben ohne



## Stefan102 (24 Nov. 2011)

Nach Magerwahn oder einem Essproblem sehen die neuesten Aufnahmen des Victoria's Secret-Engels Candice Swanepoel (23) nun wirklich nicht mehr aus. Machte das blonde Model noch vor wenigen Wochen durch ihre abgemagerte Silhouette auf sich aufmerksam, so erstrahlt sie jetzt gesund und äußerst sexy für ein Modeshooting der Marke „Rag & Bone Jeans“.

Mit nichts an ihrem Körper, außer der passgenauen Hose, räkelt sich die Südafrikanerin auf Stofflaken oder posiert nachdenklich auf einem hölzernen Stuhl. Ihre Brust bedeckt sie dabei lediglich mit ihrem Arm. Anders als auf dem Laufsteg der wohl berühmtesten Dessous-Show der Welt gibt sich Candice in ihrer aktuellen Kampagne natürlich und bodenständig. Ohne die pompösen Flügel und die bunte Unterwäsche wirkt sie schmaler und fast ein wenig unschuldig und das, obwohl sie derart spärlich bekleidet ist. Die Gerüchte, sie leide an einer Essstörung, hat die schöne Blondine mit diesem Shooting aus der Welt geräumt. Denn Candice sieht verführerisch und normalgewichtig aus.

Sie selbst nahm zwar bereits Stellung zu den Vorwürfen und unterstrich sie leide weder an Magersucht noch habe sie sonstige Essprobleme, doch durch ihr Posing für das Label macht sie ohne große Reden deutlich, dass sie sich in ihrem Körper wohlfühlt und sich für nichts verstecken muss. Aber nicht nur Candice selbst dürften solche Aufnahmen gefallen, sondern auch uns, denn so sexy wie aktuell haben wir den Wäsche-Engel schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Die Bilder zu dem sexy Shooting findet Ihr hier: http://www.celebboard.net/internati...swanepoel-rag-bone-jean-fall-2011-x37-lq.html

(Quelle: promiflash)


----------

